# First period after baby...



## mamatoakd (Jun 11, 2008)

Not sure whether this is the best forum for this and it's definitely TMI, but I'm wondering whether this is normal! I had my baby in Oct and have been BFing (exclusively for 6 months). Now that I'm down to BFing 3 to 4 times/day, I got my period back but it came back with a vengance! I've had it for two weeks now (and it's not light) and am starting to wonder whether this falls within the realm of normal...

Anyone else? I'm wondering whether it's worth a call to the doctor. I hesitate to call as I'm fearful that he'll recommend going on the Pill to control it and I really don't want to as I'd rather not pass the hormones on to my baby...


----------



## sapientia (Apr 22, 2007)

I had this same sort of problem with my third child and I went to a naturopathic doctor and found out it was my thyroid. Apparently after the birth my thyroid was wacked out and caused insane periods with weird bleeding. I took some homeopathic thyroid stuff along with some vitamins and it regulated. Perhaps have a doc look into that-good luck!


----------



## Rippette (Apr 14, 2008)

I just had mine about 2 weeks ago. My LO is 17 months now. It was SUPER heavy and went on that way for 6 days. I felt really tired all that week. I had a week of spotting about 2 weeks before I actually got my period, and now I am having it again.

I called my OBGYN and she told me that it's normal for it to be really heavy the first time after baby, but if it goes on too long or is the same the next time that I need to give her a call and they will check my iron.

So you might just make sure your iron is ok.

Sorry, I know it's the pits. I hope it gets better soon. Good luck!


----------



## Valerieg (May 13, 2007)

I didn't get PPAF until my DD was 12 mo and I've yet to get PPAF since having my son 8 1/2 mo ago. But when I did get PPAF after DD it was just as it was prior to having her.

Personally, I'd call and mention it to your dr. It could be normal for you and then again it could be something with your hormones that is out of whack (pregnancy can do that to you). But IMO, if it is so far from _your_ normal that you're asking us about it, then it's worth calling about.


----------



## anj7 (Jul 7, 2007)

I remember my 1st PPAF's were very heavy. I don't recall them beaing heavy for the whole 2 weeks straight, but I do recall them being long (like 2+ weeks, just not red and heavy the whole time).


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

Mine (now having my second) are heavier and much, much redder than before, but they don't last that long. Right about a week.


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

What you're describing is exactly what happened to me after my first 2 babies. It was *super* heavy - at night I'd have to wear a heavy duty pad in addition to a tampon. I don't know if it's coincidence or not but I switched to a cup (the Diva Cup) just before conceiving my twins (babies #3 & 4) and have not had that problem this time around. Fwiw, the super heavy flow thing lasted for the first several cycles and then went back to normal after that.


----------



## ilovebabies (Jun 7, 2008)

It's normal to have a super duper heavy flow for that first cycle (and oftentimes the second), but I'm thinking 2 weeks is too long (to stay that heavy), although I'm no expert. I'd definitely call.


----------



## mamatoakd (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi -

Thanks to all for responding! I went ahead and called yesterday and the nurse said that it was normal. She said that if it went on for much longer, I should call them back and they'll have me come in for an ultrasound and appointment. I'm really hoping that it's over soon as we're going on vacation next week!


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

ACK!
I had the same, but mine lasted a month (just ended 2 days ago) My dr. did loads of blood tests and everything is normal.

It was quite a shock though!


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

Good luck with the vacation.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

i'm just curious about when you say you bf 3 or 4 times a day...are you pumping during the other sessions? My ds is 11 months and he still nurses at least 12 times in a 24 hour period.

eta: i still have not had my first pp af


----------



## westcoastma (Jan 10, 2008)

I have heard that as long as you are bfing every 4 hours during the day and 6 hours or so at night (obviously not on such a rigid schedule) then af should stay away. You can google it there's lots of info.

I still haven't gotten mine (so I don't know about the heaviness) just a little spotting since ds' dad and i have split I pump 2 days a week when ds is with him. Have you returned to work? Is that why you bf only 3 times a day?


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *westcoastma* 
I have heard that as long as you are bfing every 4 hours during the day and 6 hours or so at night (obviously not on such a rigid schedule) then af should stay away. You can google it there's lots of info.

They *say* that but it doesn't always work that way. I nursed my first 2 *at least* every two hours 24/7 yet AF returned at 4 months pp on the dot both times! My twins were a different story (possibly b/c I was doubled up on the amount of nursing) and it didn't return until 18.5 months.


----------



## mamatoakd (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
i'm just curious about when you say you bf 3 or 4 times a day...are you pumping during the other sessions? My ds is 11 months and he still nurses at least 12 times in a 24 hour period.

eta: i still have not had my first pp af


We're down to 3 to 4 a day - once when he first wakes up in the morning (he sleeps through the night), then again at around lunchtime, another mid-to late afternoon and then again at bedtime. He also eats babyfood three times a day so between that and what he's getting from me, he's happy. Plus, it's been really hard to nurse him unless we're in a quiet place lately as he wants to stop to check out any noise he hears around us!

I've actually been thinking of trying to fit another nursing session in or maybe pumping at night to see if I can hold off my next cycle!


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoakd* 
We're down to 3 to 4 a day - once when he first wakes up in the morning (he sleeps through the night), then again at around lunchtime, another mid-to late afternoon and then again at bedtime. He also eats babyfood three times a day so between that and what he's getting from me, he's happy. Plus, it's been really hard to nurse him unless we're in a quiet place lately as he wants to stop to check out any noise he hears around us!

I've actually been thinking of trying to fit another nursing session in or maybe pumping at night to see if I can hold off my next cycle!

When you say babyfood do you mean purrees? maybe give him less? I go by the saying ''just for fun until their one'' in terms of solids...so bm should be the bulk of the nutrition and other foods are just for tasting/experimentation.


----------

